# Thule load bars: rapid aero bars worth it?



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well I had a mishap with my OEM load bars so it's time to step it up to a quality base rack. My question is, is it worth the extra money going to the rapid aero bars or even the aero blade load bars over the square bars?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

aero blade load bars yes...rapid aero load bars no....
aeroblade crossbars are quieter, stronger, more aerodynamic, and ultimately more fuel efficient.

yes, they are more expensive than square bars, but don't require a $75 fairing to keep them quiet.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Square is really that loud? They're half the price but I'm not keen on the look of a fairing at all


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

not terribly, but it depends on the application...the closer the front bar is to the top of the windshield, the louder it can become..
what kind of car?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's an 04 Subaru impreza wagon


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

does that car have an elevated siderail that goes front to back installed on the roof? or is it a naked roof?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's got raised side rails. I was planning on the Thule 450 or 450r towers depending on load bars.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah...thule 45050 would be a good setup for that car...


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Square bars. Unless you want to fiddle with adaptors and whatnot to put actual accessories on the roof...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've already got Thule 594xt bike trays and Thule says they work just fine....


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah, those are good bike racks and they will work fine on either the square or the aeroblade bars..no adapters required.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> I've already got Thule 594xt bike trays and Thule says they work just fine....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Are Yakima round bars any quieter? I can get them and the corresponding towers for cheaper then Thule square bars.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

no, in fact yakima round bars are the loudest. that's one of the reasons that yakima purchased whispbar last year.



Ilikebmx999 said:


> Are Yakima round bars any quieter? I can get them and the corresponding towers for cheaper then Thule square bars.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lame. I do not feel like spending $300+ for the aeroblade rack, towers and locks.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

thule 45050 with the code under my name is $226.76 shipped....


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually work at a shop but I appreciate the help and advice!


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the ARB47 blades and the 594XT Sidearm and can not figure out how to get the plastic spacer mount to attach properly. When I attempt to attach it does not sit flush against the blade.

Any advice? Is there an adapter kit that I need to get?

Thanks!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Plastic spacer mount?


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

The plastic spacer that holds the sidearm rail on the roof rack itself. Thanks.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just used the metal straps that came with the bike tray and sandwiched the load bar with them. No clue what you're talking about. A picture would make it way more clear.


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

*Pictures*

I've attached some pictures that hopefully give you a better idea of my issue. You hopefully will see that the bolts are angled out and rub against the roof rack rail. Please let me know if you need any additional information. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I ran mine without the rubber riser on aero bars. The front fit fine.


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's weird though that they don't work.

I've got a ski rack on right now not my bike trays but I'll double check what I had on there when I get home after work.


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried without the hard plastic piece and it still doesn't seem to fit quite right... anything else I may be missing here? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine was mounted straight onto the metal of the tray.


----------



## idigsnowboarding (Oct 14, 2010)

jzbastin said:


> I've attached some pictures that hopefully give you a better idea of my issue. You hopefully will see that the bolts are angled out and rub against the roof rack rail. Please let me know if you need any additional information. Thank you for your assistance!


Mine fit the exact same way (fine in the front, poorly in the back). I think it has something to do with the sloping roof on my '12 WRX. The front and rear crossbars sit normal to the roof, which means they are at slight angles pointed toward the front and back of the car...

Did you ever find a solution to make yours fit better?


----------



## jzbastin (Jan 20, 2012)

I was able to get them installed successfully. They are not rubbing as bad as I thought they would. I used shorter bolts (which were included) which also is allowing me to open my moonroof too! Thanks.


----------



## Litemike (Sep 13, 2007)

The aero bars require an additional plate to mount the trays. Also, the square bars seemed to be quiter than the aero bars in a whisbar video. try to google it.


----------



## Apexs (Sep 7, 2012)

*proride 951*

as im new i can't start a new thread so thought it best to post in here.

i have recently got the Thule wing bars, and 2 proride 951's i have reversed one of them so bikes both face forward, but im not happy with how the reversed one is fitted, does anyone else have this setup? does this look right?

heres a pic (copy and paste as i cant post links..sorry)

imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/dscf2660n.jpg


----------

